# Can't even keep Java Fern



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, I need some help. I'm new to planted tanks, just converting a ten gallon to a low light, low tech setup (Steve Hampton method) except I don't have a nutrient rich substrate, just gravel that has been in the tank for over a year with a lot of mulm. The tank has been set up for about a month now with lots of Java Moss, a couple of Anubias nana petite, some crypt wendii, a sword of some type, and some java fern. Most of the plants seem to be doing well except the fern. They're attached to driftwood and I keep having to prune off leaves that look like

http://i6.photobucket.com/albums/y204/JamWatch/a23acfc6.jpg

with black holes in the leaves. It seems like the older leaves are affected more than the younger ones. Is there something I can do without having to dose ferts more frequently? This is supposed to be an low maintenance tank.

10 Gallon
15 watt flourescent light with some sunlight
Regular gravel - 2-3 inches
Dosing 2 ml of TMG every week for the last 2 weeks
5 Black Neons, 2 Otos, 1 Black Skirt, 1 Female Betta, 3 Panda Cories, 2 Amano Shrimps
Photoperiod 10 hours
Water Parameters - pretty stable for the last month
Ammonia, Nitrite 0, Nitrate 10
Very hard water (don't remember the exact degrees)
pH 8.0 - 8.2

Thanks!


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Looks like a potassium deficiency to me. TMG has potassium, so I guess you need more. Put in 3mL instead of 2mL and see what happens. If you get algae, back off on the TMG again and look into getting some potassium sulfate from gregwatson.com or something.

Cheryl


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks almost normal to me.


Ever tried leaving those leaves on there? All the leaves that I have that look like that always puts out little plantletts and when it becomes full the leaf falls off with new plants attatched.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

That is normal for older leaves to do that on Java ferns. Just keep them clipped off or leave them on (as suggested above).


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

my java ferns look like that, some are almost completely black, but some of them have little plantlettes growing off of them.


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

double post


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

if the batch of java fern is new, those leaves might be leaves that've been growing emmerse. they tend to rot and attract algae. if you find them unsightly, just snip them off to promote new growth. you can also leave them floating in the water to get plantlets =) however, if those leaves have been growing submersed for a while, the leaves might have been left out in dry air for too long. the new leaves will do fine both ways. good luck


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

I've read about black ?spores on Java Fern leaves as the plant matures, but these are actually holes with black borders. They look like they're melting from the holes outward. I think they were grown submersed, but I did have to retie them frequently because my cotton threads dissolves after 2 weeks. Java fern leaves really look like that as they mature?


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

i agree with some of the people here, i think the leaves are just getting old. my ferns have been in my 2.5g for since dec 2006 and they seem to be fine. i dont dose anything, fluorish nor excel... and only my oldest leaf is starting to look like that, and at the same time i'm getting loads of new growth. only a desklap at about 80*F


----------



## Halibass (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance everyone. I think my Java Fern is doing OK then. In fact, I see many new leaves. Is it typical for the newer leaves to be more transparent at the ends than closer to the base? It looks like they "fill in" as time goes on.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Halibass said:


> Is it typical for the newer leaves to be more transparent at the ends than closer to the base? It looks like they "fill in" as time goes on.


Yes, it is normal for the tips to look transparent when they are young. They will indeed "fill in" as they grow.


----------



## philoserenus (Feb 12, 2007)

agreed too ^^ i'm just thinking that the 'clear' leaf is easier to uncurl itself as it grows than a 'filled-in' one. and to be honest, for the leafs that fill in too early, they seem to be stunted in growth than compared to my other ones


----------

